# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Déjà vu in Dreams???

## WolfeDreamer531

I have experienced Déjà vu in dreams for as long as I can remember. The most recent involved me being chased by the police at my school. I hid under a trailer and "felt" like Ive done this before and "knew" that I was going to inevitably get caught. Sure enough I was caught by the police when I left from under the trailer even though I was 'positive' they had left. Another involved being chased by somebody and the exact same thing happening as mentioned above.

If you have ever experienced Déjà vu in dreams, tell us about it!

----------


## Meowth

I've had dreams that, months later, re-enact themselves in real life but are slightly different. When it happens, I get this freaky deja vu feeling that I've lived it before. 

But, of course, I haven't. I only lived it in my dreams. It's really weird when you have a very bad dream and it starts coming true in real life, but ends up with the bad bits left out. 

That scares me. >_<

----------


## Hazel

This happens to me pretty often. When I wake up, I am sure that I've never had a dream like that, even though I know what's going to happen. 

But I'm pretty sure that since we "know" what's going to happen, that's the only reason why it acts out the way we think it will. 

An example is in Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming. LaBerge states that if you are walking down a dark alley and you expect to be mugged, then you most likely will. It is the same in the Deja vu situations. You expect a certain event to happen, and therefore it does.

----------


## panta-rei

Well... Its not like we remember every dream we have. And I know that I've dreamt the same dream more than one time. That could cause a sense of familiarity.

If you have the feeling that something is going to happen in a dream, isn't there a chance that you mind will change the dream? As if you are unconscientiously controlling it. That could be it.

Or could it be that you just happen to have Deja Vu when you are dreaming. Its basically just a skipped beat in you brain. Causing a sense of familiarity. Whats to say that can't happen when asleep?

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> This happens to me pretty often. When I wake up, I am sure that I've never had a dream like that, even though I know what's going to happen. 
> 
> But I'm pretty sure that since we "know" what's going to happen, that's the only reason why it acts out the way we think it will. 
> 
> An example is in Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming. LaBerge states that if you are walking down a dark alley and you expect to be mugged, then you most likely will. It is the same in the Deja vu situations. You expect a certain event to happen, and therefore it does.



Yeah this is what I believe as well, whatever the situation is, I think that if you "know" or "think you know" that something is going to happen in your dream, then you are unconsciously controlling the fate of that particular dream.





> Well... Its not like we remember every dream we have. And I know that I've dreamt the same dream more than one time. That could cause a sense of familiarity.
> 
> If you have the feeling that something is going to happen in a dream, isn't there a chance that you mind will change the dream? As if you are unconscientiously controlling it. That could be it.
> 
> Or could it be that you just happen to have Deja Vu when you are dreaming. Its basically just a skipped beat in you brain. Causing a sense of familiarity. Whats to say that can't happen when asleep?



Thats what Im still not sure on, I dont know whether Ive actually had those exact same dreams before or I just "felt" like I did as a result of random signals from my brain ::?:

----------


## dasein

I've had some similar experiences.  Sort of like I had 'Saved' at a certain point in the dream, followed through a series of events, and then went back to the Save Point and started over again, but this time changed my actions.  Another time I was angry at a woman and made some poorly thought out insult that she threw back at me, so I managed to stop time to think of a better insult, re-wound the dream and used my better insult.  Unfortunately, all of this was non-lucid control  :Sad:

----------


## EchoSun13

If deja vu happens can you get lucid?
Would it work?

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> If deja vu happens can you get lucid?
> Would it work?



Yeah, I suppose so, I dont see why not. The thing is, everytime I have Déjà vu in dreams, I am convinced that they are real and that Im experiencing Déjà vu in RL, not a dream. 

In other words, I just suck when it comes to DILDs. :tongue2:

----------


## EchoSun13

Could confuse you..Maybe before bed think about and then in the dream you become lucid...Right?
Should work..Hopefully.

----------


## capoopy

> If deja vu happens can you get lucid?
> Would it work?



Yes thats how I had my first lucid ::D:

----------


## EchoSun13

Congrats! :smiley:

----------


## 5triker

Quite a few times I've dreamed about different events that would then happen in real life the next day.  The odd bit about it would be, the fact that i don't remember having the dream until the event would happen like it did in the dream.  After this i would remember the full dream, and have a horrible feeling of déjà vu.  Then i generally say, 'oh, I've dreamed about this!'.  And everyone gives me odd looks, lol  :laugh: .

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> Quite a few times I've dreamed about different events that would then happen in real life the next day.  The odd bit about it would be, the fact that i don't remember having the dream until the event would happen like it did in the dream.  After this i would remember the full dream, and have a horrible feeling of déjà vu.  Then i generally say, 'oh, I've dreamed about this!'.  And everyone gives me odd looks, lol .



Do you become lucid as a result?
Im mad that everytime I experience déjà vu in dreams, I never become lucid. 
All I say to myself is, "Wait, Ive done this before" and then the rest of the dream unfolds just the way I knew it would without me becoming lucid at any point.

----------


## 5triker

> Do you become lucid as a result?
> Im mad that everytime I experience déjà vu in dreams, I never become lucid. 
> All I say to myself is, "Wait, Ive done this before" and then the rest of the dream unfolds just the way I knew it would without me becoming lucid at any point.



No i'm never lucid in those dreams.  But i think you misunderstood me.  I meant i dream about something and then it happens in real life (not dreaming). Of course its only happened several times in my whole life, i'm not pretending to be some guy who can see into the future using his dreams, lol  ::D: .

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

I see what you're saying. You're not alone on that either. Thats definitely happened to me and others as well! People talk a little bit more on experiences like this particular one at this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=51145 :smiley:

----------


## 5triker

> I see what you're saying. You're not alone on that either. Thats definitely happened to me and others as well! People talk a little bit more on experiences like this particular one at this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=51145



Thanks for this, i don't usually check the Beyond Dreaming forum!  ::D:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> Thanks for this, i don't usually check the Beyond Dreaming forum!



No problem! 
Yeah I guess I didnt either until I... well... started dreaming beyond! lol

----------


## -Blakren-

I get this all the time. Sometimes I have the exact same dream I had two weeks earlier

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Oh yeah? Do you remember your most recent one?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

It's just a change in the Matrix.

Seriously? I RC every time I have it, but it never occurs in my dreams.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> It's just a change in the Matrix.
> 
> Seriously? I RC every time I have it, but it never occurs in my dreams.



Damn those Agents. :Pissed:  lol

Yeah, I just wish I would remember to RC when I get d&#233;j&#224; vu in my dreams but Im always so busy w/ something (usually being chased by somebody) that I never have time to just stop and think about it.

----------


## Da_bomb143

I had a Dream - RL deja vu experience today. And i was so sure i had seen the situation before, that i knew what was going to happen next. It was only something small. Is this the kind of thing we are talking about here?

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> I had a Dream - RL deja vu experience today. And i was so sure i had seen the situation before, that i knew what was going to happen next. It was only something small. Is this the kind of thing we are talking about here?



Yeah, this is what we're talking about, do you care telling us what happened?

----------


## EchoSun13

What if you think it's a dream and you get lucid..Would it become a reacouring?

----------


## Da_bomb143

> Yeah, this is what we're talking about, do you care telling us what happened?



well, i was on a bus, going off somewhere. I looked out the window to where some of my friends were, and one of them was showing the other something with his hands. I knew what hand movements he was going to make, even before he had done them. I had this feeling of 'oh no, i'm having deja vu' then realised that this was some kind of weird version of deja vu. I had not had this kind of feeling before, although i have experienced what might now be called 'normal' deja vu rather than 'abnormal'. Like i said, it was only a small thing, but nevertheless it happened. Thing is, i had 'seen' this take place recently, in very much the same situation, except not in RL.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Actually, I once had Deja Vu in real life, but it was from a memory of a dream that I have no recolection of.  I stood up and tore this poster on the wall in half and threw it out, and I basically was being dictated to do it by my subconciousness, but if I wanted to fight it I could.  It's like someone saying "take a left up here".  Madness.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> What if you think it's a dream and you get lucid..Would it become a reacouring?



Yeah, it would be reoccurring. In fact, I call my déjà vu dreams *Identical Reoccurring Dreams* (or IRDs, all rights reserved, lol). Because in my IRDs, the minute I experience Déjà vu, every last detail of the dream unfolds just the way it did before the first time. That's why I decided to call them that.




> well, i was on a bus, going off somewhere. I looked out the window to where some of my friends were, and one of them was showing the other something with his hands. I knew what hand movements he was going to make, even before he had done them. I had this feeling of 'oh no, i'm having deja vu' then realised that this was some kind of weird version of deja vu. I had not had this kind of feeling before, although i have experienced what might now be called 'normal' deja vu rather than 'abnormal'. Like i said, it was only a small thing, but nevertheless it happened. Thing is, i had 'seen' this take place recently, in very much the same situation, except not in RL.



Yeah, I usually get a very funny feeling too when I experience déjà vu (or have IRDs). I cant really explain it nor can I say whether the feeling's good or bad, but its a weird feeling. 
But I was hiding from the cops in the IRD I mentioned in the OP; so I guess you can say that it was a bad feeling at the time. lol

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> Actually, I once had Deja Vu in real life, but it was from a memory of a dream that I have no recolection of.  I stood up and tore this poster on the wall in half and threw it out, and I basically was being dictated to do it by my subconciousness, but if I wanted to fight it I could.  It's like someone saying "take a left up here".  Madness.



So in a way, you predicted the future! Way to go! lol
That's pretty strange though, I feel like that sometimes too IRL. I will be doing something that I know Ive done beofre yet I know that Im doing it for the first time IRL.

----------


## Shift

Dream Deja-Vu is like... so much shorter and easier to say. Of course then there's déjà rêvé. I prefer déjà rêvé  ::tongue::

----------


## spockman

> Yeah this is what I believe as well, whatever the situation is, I think that if you "know" or "think you know" that something is going to happen in your dream, then you are unconsciously controlling the fate of that particular dream.



It could just be a self fullfilling prophecy. You see something happening, and then act that way or subconciouslly cause things to happen that way.

I think this or what was explained earlier about changing past perception/dream recall is what happens most fo the time with these. But I d believe in amnifestations from a spirit realm occasionally but rarely causing 'fortune telling' like occurences or paranormal things.

But generally, I think it can be explained through science.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> So in a way, you predicted the future! Way to go! lol
> That's pretty strange though, I feel like that sometimes too IRL. I will be doing something that I know Ive done beofre yet I know that Im doing it for the first time IRL.



Really? That's cool! i was concious of it, too.  I was like "This poster.  I'm gonna tear it down.  Because I remember me duing it some other time, but not really"  I was pretty freaked out when this happened.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> Dream Deja-Vu is like... so much shorter and easier to say. Of course then there's déjà rêvé. I prefer déjà rêvé



You would be right Shift. I guess the agents didnt change anything this time. ::laughhard:: 

But yeah my dream can be described exactly as déjà rêvé. 




> It could just be a self fullfilling prophecy. You see something happening, and then act that way or subconciouslly cause things to happen that way.
> 
> I think this or what was explained earlier about changing past perception/dream recall is what happens most fo the time with these. But I d believe in amnifestations from a spirit realm occasionally but rarely causing 'fortune telling' like occurences or paranormal things.
> 
> But generally, I think it can be explained through science.



Yeah, in time, Im sure it ALL will be explained through science.




> Really? That's cool! i was concious of it, too.  I was like "This poster.  I'm gonna tear it down.  Because I remember me duing it some other time, but not really" I was pretty freaked out when this happened.



Yeah Ive definitely had moments like that. When you're doing something that you're sure you've done before as you're doing it. 
Its just one of those "Whoa" moments.

----------


## sleeplessinfl

ah i so agree, that happens to me all the time, except i'll have just like random tidbits of dreams and wake up and wonder why just a glance of a setting and situation happened, then one day that exact same experience that i dreamed about was happening in real life. it's weird like dreams kinda give you a site into your future...only a little bit.

i'm positive the feeling of dejavu comes from something you've dreamed up. glad i'm not the only one!

----------

